# Pine-Sol no longer contains pine oil



## Alice Kramden

One of the places I clean buys the cleaners, among them Pine-Sol, for me to use to mop the floor. 

Opening the new jug, right away you can tell there is a difference. No pine smell. It just smells like ordinary cleaner. Big let down.

Came home and looked it up on the net, and yes Clorox Company has taken the pine oil out. They claim there is a "shortage" of pine oil. There are lots of complaints and negative comments on their doing this, and pledges not to buy any more Pine-Sol. 

Looked around at Dollar General, and they still have a pine oil cleaner on the shelf with pine oil listed as an ingredient. "Sun Pine" I think is the name. Only $1.00. Also, Publix has their own brand of pine cleaner with pine oil listed, I think it is $1.99.

One might want to go and stock up, just in case there is some sort of "shortage".


----------



## sisterpine

Wow, good to know thank you....lately I have even had a hard time finding old fashioned comet in a can???? sometimes modern times are a pain!


----------



## Guest

Comet and Ajax are usually able to be found in the WalMarts... Usually. 

They opened a new Wally near me and had no Comet, Ajax, Fels Naptha, Borax or Washing Soda. 8-0
Thank goodness they had vinegar or my house would never have been cleaned again!


----------



## mnn2501

I hate pine smell (and most other scents) so no complaints from me.


----------



## handymama

How can it still be pine sol with no pine?


----------



## mrs whodunit

I love the smell of pine-sol but it streaks so badly that I don't like using it.


----------



## Alice Kramden

Yeah, some people like the smell of pine cleaners and some don't. They like it at this one place I clean. 

I mop the other place with Mr. Clean. I had been using Dawn, but I came to realize it wasn't such a good idea. It was leaving too much soap on the floor and making me look bad. I need to get a measuring cup to put the exact amount in the bucket. 

I have mopped my kitchen with Joy and a splash of Clorox, and it gets real clean, and I don't care about leaving soap on the floor. A big office with a long hallway showing every mop stroke is another. 

Handymama, I guess they can put a picture of a pine tree on the label?


----------



## Witch's Broom

I quit buying Pine-Sol when they made the switch to the new formula. I find the smell nauseating.


----------

